# Deleted



## Gunz (May 30, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Gunz (May 30, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2018)

It always amazing to read about the actions of some of our national hero's. Many of those guys are just flat out bad motherfuckers.  Capt Yancy, quite obviously falls into that category.

Thanks for sharing brother!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2018)

Thank you for sharing, we all have people that affect our lives from the beginning. What a great opportunity you had to interact with yours.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 31, 2018)

@Ocoka -

That may very well be one of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------

